# Politics



## Kyle

“Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies.”  
  ―      Groucho Marx


----------



## GURPS

I would not belong to a party that would have me as a member.


----------



## Monello

My reading of history convinces me that most bad government results from too much government. - Thomas Jefferson


----------

